# 1967 campus green Stingray



## buck sova (May 24, 2020)

Pick this up a while  ago from my buddy’s neighbor who had it as a kid, it was hanging in his basement of his moms house which he now owns and decided he didn’t want it so sold the bike to me, just got it cleaned up, a good time to do so being quarantined and all


----------



## jammer (May 24, 2020)

Very Nice!


----------



## butnut (May 24, 2020)

Wow! Beautiful! Even the pedals look nice! Bet that bike is glad to be out in the sun again.


----------



## buck sova (May 25, 2020)

thanks, I needed a 67 standard for my collection here is my deluxe


----------

